# I miss the crazy puppy days.



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Some days its nice to have dogs that know the commands.
They don't chew up stuff in the house. You can take them on a walk, and they don't pull. Whistle while out in a field and they come running to you. No using you as a chew toy, or accidents in the house. But with all that said, there are days I miss having a bright eyed mischievous puppy in the house.

June and Lucy in their younger days.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I always say I wish I could rewind just for a few hours or a couple days back to Ruby's puppy days. Mainly because she was just so, so cute and cuddly! But I do not miss the shark attacks or the getting up at 3 a.m. for potty breaks.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

I was just thinking the same thing when my 67 lb guy tried to sit in my lap today. So much easier to cuddle when he was a wee little bit.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

I remind myself of this every time Nico comes clumsily running up the hall looking goofy with a toy in his mouth asking me to play. Yesterday we spent over an hour playing fetch, tug, find your toy, nuzzle/wrestling....
He is already so incredibly well behaved at only 6 months....
I just want him to stay silly forever too though!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I was just watching some videos I have of Fergy in the beginning, and wishing I had taken more, and longer ones. He is only One, but it seems he was a baby for such a short time, and so long ago. They just get big so fast!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I love the moment that the first honest Point, shoot, retrieve finally happens, but you know that the puppy part is over when it does.

Puppis are cool and fun. I love that stage. All that potential just waiting to burst out.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Even at 2 years old Ruby still gallops through the house all goofy-like. I think that's one of the pluses (in our eyes!) of this breed --- they retain *some* puppy behavior long after official puppyhood is gone.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Puppy days? H is 2, 3 in November, and he still acts like a puppy!  met an older couple with a small westie today and H was minding his ps and qs around it, he lay down and gave it a sniff. They were looking at him admiringly when he then ran into a 2 y/o black lab. Cue 10m of chasing, boxing, play fighting followed by H doing figure of 8 sprinting on his own randomly round the field. 

The older couple tutted and walked off shaking their heads. 

Wouldn't have it any other way


----------

